# O & W Id3066 Gmt Chrono Thoughts And Pics



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi guys,

First, let me introdice myself. Name is Brandon. I live in America and just fell







heavily for this watch ... http://www.chronotime.ch/images/watches/IN1003l.jpg . I should be getting it any day now. I see that someone here used to own one of these. I don't recall his name, but was wondering if any of you could share your thoughts and photos of this watch. Thank you all and have a great day ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Brandon and welcome







Very nice watch you have there and with O&W your can't really go wrong.


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Hi Brandon and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome Brandon









Your name is very familiar,cannot think where from though?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Brandon , the O&W ID chrono is a very nice watch.


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you. You've probably seen me on other forums ...


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Is this a new model? I personally don't care. I just love the watch ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It has been out quite a while.


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

I see. How come no one carries it? I see a version that you have with red markings on the dial and black day and date wheels, but not this one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have had several variations,


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Well it really is a great looking piece - no matter which model someone buys.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT did a review of this watch here : http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=7401


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep. I read his review. I just wish that it had pics ..







When I get mine, I'll do a write up of sorts w/pics and post it here ... and everywhere .. For all to drool!!


----------

